# Unicoi, Vogal, Moccasin site recommendation



## jbird1 (Jun 22, 2012)

I was hoping to get a little help with campsite recommendations at these parks.  I am not looking for your special spot or anything...just a section or set of site numbers to focus on.  We are camping out of an A-frame pop-up and electric/ac is the main priority with breathing room between campsites and water feature proximity being important as well.  I know moccasin is tight no matter what but I'm sure some sites are better than others.  Feel free to pm if you want...just would like some boots on the ground intel before making reservations.  BTW...we travel with well mannered children, no pets.   Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Oldstick (Jun 22, 2012)

We've been to all three of those years ago but cannot remember any details of the layouts.  

Except for Unicoi, I remember the first two sites, after you pass the ranger station then turn left into the first camp area, the first site on the left and first on the right were very large with lots of elbow space back to the main road.  Seems like most of the other sites were fairly roomy as well.


----------



## savreds (Jun 22, 2012)

Me and the boys stayed at Vogel for their spring break about  4 yrs ago and stayed at one of the sites toward the back ( don't know the number ) and it had a stream right behind it. The boys loved it, the youngest fell in right of the bat so all was good!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 22, 2012)

savreds said:


> Me and the boys stayed at Vogel for their spring break about  4 yrs ago and stayed at one of the sites toward the back ( don't know the number ) and it had a stream right behind it. The boys loved it, the youngest fell in right of the bat so all was good!



We use to stay at the last site on the road to the right that followed the creek. Vogel use to be the most popular state park in Georgia. It was always our favorite growing up.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 24, 2012)

I can remember seing a few blue grass bands playing at the Vogel pavillion in the 70's while camping there.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 24, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> I can remember seing a few blue grass bands playing at the Vogel pavillion in the 70's while camping there.



And the main highway Georgia 180 over to Lake Winfield Scott went through the middle of Vogel State Park.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Jbird, answered part of your question in the other post, Moccasin creek is really only 1 section, smaller campground, we really like it, plenty of stuff to do there.  Cant remember anything bout unicoi, havent camped there, but have been over there several times.  Vogel is very nice, some are spacious spots others are tight.  The issue we typically have is we leave after work and arrive later in the evening when the "good" spots are taken.  If you can get there at 1:00 or soon after you have a better chance.  All 3 of those parks are typically very busy through the fall.  Now if dont mind camping without electricity, Lake winfield scott is very nice and roomy.  I think i've heard they are run by somebody else now, havent been in 2 years.  Lots to do, hiking, fishing, swimming, and a very vocal preacher on sundays.  Typically see some wildlife over there.  Unicoi Dawg is the expert on Unicoi, I think he is still on here.


----------



## jbird1 (Jun 26, 2012)

hiawassee1 said:


> Jbird, answered part of your question in the other post, Moccasin creek is really only 1 section, smaller campground, we really like it, plenty of stuff to do there.  Cant remember anything bout unicoi, havent camped there, but have been over there several times.  Vogel is very nice, some are spacious spots others are tight.  The issue we typically have is we leave after work and arrive later in the evening when the "good" spots are taken.  If you can get there at 1:00 or soon after you have a better chance.  All 3 of those parks are typically very busy through the fall.  Now if dont mind camping without electricity, Lake winfield scott is very nice and roomy.  I think i've heard they are run by somebody else now, havent been in 2 years.  Lots to do, hiking, fishing, swimming, and a very vocal preacher on sundays.  Typically see some wildlife over there.  Unicoi Dawg is the expert on Unicoi, I think he is still on here.



Thanks for the input!  I'm sure we will end up camping at all of them before it over with.  I don't have to have shore power but it's nice.  I have a Honda genny that is real quiet and not obnoxious if the campsites are reasonably spaced out.  If there is plenty to do at a park away from your campsite then the spacing isn't as important..ie. moccasin.  I am not a fan of being able to toss an apple to 4 different camping groups though.  I guess timing is everything.  Thanks again.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 29, 2012)

jbird1 said:


> Thanks for the input!  I'm sure we will end up camping at all of them before it over with.  I don't have to have shore power but it's nice.  I have a Honda genny that is real quiet and not obnoxious if the campsites are reasonably spaced out.  If there is plenty to do at a park away from your campsite then the spacing isn't as important..ie. moccasin.  I am not a fan of being able to toss an apple to 4 different camping groups though.  I guess timing is everything.  Thanks again.



I think you'll like Vogel or Unicoi better than Moccasin Creek but by all means try them all.  If you stay at Moccasin Creek you can take the kids up to Wildcat Creek's sliding rock. It's close to Moccasin Creek.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 29, 2012)

hiawassee1 said:


> Jbird, answered part of your question in the other post, Moccasin creek is really only 1 section, smaller campground, we really like it, plenty of stuff to do there.  Cant remember anything bout unicoi, havent camped there, but have been over there several times.  Vogel is very nice, some are spacious spots others are tight.  The issue we typically have is we leave after work and arrive later in the evening when the "good" spots are taken.  If you can get there at 1:00 or soon after you have a better chance.  All 3 of those parks are typically very busy through the fall.  Now if dont mind camping without electricity, Lake winfield scott is very nice and roomy.  I think i've heard they are run by somebody else now, havent been in 2 years.  Lots to do, hiking, fishing, swimming, and a very vocal preacher on sundays.  Typically see some wildlife over there.  Unicoi Dawg is the expert on Unicoi, I think he is still on here.



We've went to Vogel a few times and couldn't get in so we spent the night at Winfield and got in Vogel the next morning.


----------

